

Hi, I'm a web-dev from the year 2005, and I am full of shame - rograndom
https://www.reddit.com/r/webdev/comments/3jdidp/hi_im_a_webdev_from_the_year_2005_and_i_am_full/

======
k__
Luckily I started doing web develpoment in 2007, when PHP had classes.

I looked into Rails before creating my first web-app.

But many of my fellow students already worked in the field for years and all
of them had build their own CMS in PHP and they were like it is described in
the Reddit post.

